
Apple Is Killing a Billion-Dollar Ad Industry with One Popup - crazygringo
https://medium.com/macoclock/apple-is-killing-a-billion-dollar-ad-industry-with-one-popup-2f83d182837f
======
rvz
The title doesn't seem to be outrageous or click-baity enough, try this:

ADPOCALYPSE: The Ad-Industry HATES this COMPANY! YOU WOULDN'T BELIEVE WHAT
THEY DID NEXT!

There. Much better.

------
IAmEveryone
Can anybody confirm the details here? There is an API "Ad Click Attribution"
coming to Safari, currently listed among the "experimental features" of Safari
Technology Preview.

From what I remember about it, and also just the name, this seems to be
intended to soften the blow on advertisers here.

This is Safari, not Apps, obviously, and I don't know this interacts wth in-
app web views, or whatever methods they use to show ads.

